# Sheet maze/frantic stressful music/sound



## RJ Latherow (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm trying to find the right touch for a strobe light sheet maze at the end of a walk through trail. There is some pressure from actors on the path behind them, and we have a few folks in the sheets.

I am hoping to find something stressful and anxious- any thoughts? I would love the guests to have that 'I really have to pee' level of anxiety...

-rj


----------



## RJ Latherow (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, its a loosely themed mental hospital, if that helps.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you or will you have a sound system in place?
Playing spooky sounds with an accelerating heartbeat can do wonders for speeding up a crowd of guests.


----------



## RJ Latherow (Oct 15, 2014)

Oooh! I forgot about the heartbeat. Kinda worries that I'll have to retrigger the track every time a group goes in - or else someone could come in at the climax.

I have a 300 watt powered speaker I was going to stick just outside.

-rj


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds of breathing can be pretty creepy, too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The breathing is good, you can also do creepy whispering, animal/creature voices calling to each other from different speakers, with sound of squealing, "flesh" being ripped apart, etc., having the voices pan from channel to channel make people think there is movement, and it's even more effective if it's in a language they can't understand, then they just hear the sounds and the tone and tempo of the creatures.
You could also add smells into the mix, but they can be more problematic to deal with.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Aggressive....I like this...





Or this...






Here is 10 hours of walking dead music


----------

